# Compiling heartbeat and pacemaker issue

## integrale

Greetings,

Apologies for my English. I have compiled heartbeat on two machines and everything is ok. 

```
ara ~ # emerge --pretend heartbeat

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8 

```

When I try to emerge pacemaker I see blocks. 

```
ara ~ # emerge pacemaker

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2  USE="-doc -libnet -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0  USE="ssl -doc (-infiniband)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/openais-1.1.4 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1  USE="-doc -libnet" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.0.10  USE="-ais (-heartbeat) -smtp -snmp -static-libs" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0 ("<sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0" is blocking sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2, sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-cluster/heartbeat ("sys-cluster/heartbeat" is blocking sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-cluster/cluster-glue required by (sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.0.10, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-cluster/cluster-glue required by (sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8, installed) pulled in by

    sys-cluster/heartbeat required by @selected

  (sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-cluster/corosync required by (sys-cluster/openais-1.1.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-cluster/resource-agents required by (sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.0.10, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

How can I find heartbeat 3? Did anyone see this problem before?

Thank you

----------

## Hu

Your English is quite good.

According to eix -e heartbeat, =sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4 is hard masked.  With this hint, I ran emerge --pretend --verbose '>=sys-cluster/heartbeat-3', which produced this output:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=heartbeat-3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Kacper Kowalik <xarthisius@gentoo.org> (21 Jun 2010)

# New version modular version of heartbeat

# Waiting for migration guide and extensive set of tests
```

To get =sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4, you will need to use a local package.unmask to override the mask set by xarthisius.  A masked package may or may not be usable as-is.  You might need to do more work than usual to get =sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4 to work to your satisfaction.  If you have the time and expertise to do this, go ahead and unmask it.  If you have any problems, feel free to come back for assistance.  I cannot guarantee that we can help, but there are enough posters that you will often find at least one person with some relevant knowledge.

----------

## integrale

Hello Hu,

Thank you for your reply. I did not know about the eix program  :Smile: 

I have added the entry to the package.keywords and unfortunately there is another block

```
ld01 ~ # emerge --pretend heartbeat pacemaker

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.40-r1  USE="-ccache -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2  USE="-doc -libnet -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.35-r2  USE="ipv6 -atm -berkdb -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.5  USE="readline -debug -doc -extensions -fts3 -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -threadsafe -unlock-notify" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.9-r1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1  USE="-doc -libnet" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.8  USE="-utils" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.4  USE="nls -bindist -cxx -doc -examples -guile -lzo -test -zlib" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0  USE="ssl -doc (-infiniband)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4  USE="-doc -ipmi -snmp -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/openais-1.1.4 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.0.10  USE="-ais (-heartbeat) -smtp -snmp -static-libs" 

[blocks B     ] sys-cluster/heartbeat ("sys-cluster/heartbeat" is blocking sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0.4, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    heartbeat

  (sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-cluster/corosync required by (sys-cluster/openais-1.1.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Unless anyone has a better suggestion on how to move forward, I think I can only wait for the package to be updated without any blocks.

Thank you once more for the help

----------

## CurtE

```

[blocks B     ] <sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0 ("<sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0" is blocking sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2, sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-cluster/heartbeat ("sys-cluster/heartbeat" is blocking sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0)

```

What do you get if you enter:

emerge -p corosync 

and 

emerge -p cluster-glue

and 

emerge -p resource-agents

----------

## integrale

Hello Curt,

I get the following results:

emerge -p corosync

```
ara ~ # emerge -p corosync 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.5  USE="readline -debug -doc -extensions -fts3 -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -threadsafe -unlock-notify" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.8  USE="-utils" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0  USE="ssl -doc (-infiniband)" 

```

emerge -p cluster-glue

```
ara ~ # emerge -p cluster-glue 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2  USE="-doc -libnet -static-libs" 

```

and 

emerge -p resource-agents

```
ara ~ # emerge -p resource-agents

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2  USE="-doc -libnet -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.35-r2  USE="ipv6 -atm -berkdb -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1  USE="-doc -libnet" 

```

----------

## CurtE

I'm not sure what these programs are but it seems to me that if you emerge these first, there won't be a conflict.  What do you think?

----------

## integrale

 *CurtE wrote:*   

> I'm not sure what these programs are but it seems to me that if you emerge these first, there won't be a conflict.  What do you think?

 

I tried it emerging those first. corosync is the one that is blocking heartbeat (or the other way around).

Thanks for the suggestion  :Smile: 

----------

## upengan78

Did you find solution to this issue? I also can't emerge heartbeat and pacemaker together while both look stable per eix.

eix pacemaker

```
[I] sys-cluster/pacemaker

     Available versions:  1.0.10 ~1.0.11 ~1.1.4-r4 {+ais heartbeat smtp snmp static-libs}

     Installed versions:  1.0.10(12:33:53 07/21/11)(-ais -heartbeat -smtp -snmp -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.linux-ha.org/wiki/Pacemaker

     Description:         Pacemaker CRM

```

emerge -av heartbeat

```
 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2-r1  USE="nls -xinetd" 190 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8  USE="-doc -ldirectord -management -snmp" 3,421 kB

[uninstall     ] sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2  USE="-doc -libnet -static-libs" 

[uninstall     ] sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1  USE="-doc -libnet" 

[blocks b      ] <sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0 ("<sys-cluster/heartbeat-3.0" is blocking sys-cluster/cluster-glue-1.0.7-r2, sys-cluster/resource-agents-1.0.4-r1)

[uninstall     ] sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0  USE="ssl -doc (-infiniband)" 

[blocks b      ] sys-cluster/heartbeat ("sys-cluster/heartbeat" is blocking sys-cluster/corosync-1.3.0)

[blocks B      ] net-misc/netkit-telnetd ("net-misc/netkit-telnetd" is blocking net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2-r1)

[blocks B      ] net-misc/telnet-bsd ("net-misc/telnet-bsd" is blocking net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6)

Total: 2 packages (2 new, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 3,610 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    net-misc/telnet-bsd required by (sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/netkit-telnetd required by @selected
```

----------

## tctctctc

I have now modified the ebuild files of pacemaker and pacemaker-gui. I removed the corosync dependencies and added --wtih-heartbeat and --with-heartbeat support in the config section. Now all is compiled.

----------

## upengan78

Thanks for reply. 

What versions of heartbeat , pacemaker and pacemaker-gui will work  fine together?

----------

## gentoo-freak

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> Thanks for reply. 
> 
> What versions of heartbeat , pacemaker and pacemaker-gui will work  fine together?

 

dudes, what do you think?! this one could be some good start.

http://lcmc.sourceforge.net

cheers

----------

